

TextMate Is Still The Best Text Editor - burke_holland
http://a.shinynew.me/post/27841262025/textmate-sublime-text-2

======
Xylakant
My major gripe with textmate is not that it's a bad editor or even inferior to
sublime but that it looks like it's dying. I don't have the feeling it's
supported any more and I'm not confident that it will be around after the next
OS update - at least not in a form that will work. So I'm changing away from
it, albeit slowly.

